# Would a cutting cycle help stretch marks?



## Nate K (May 3, 2005)

I've recently noticed bad ones right below the butt and some on the triceps or lats.  Would some fat loss help heal, prevent them, or both?


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 3, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Nate K (May 3, 2005)

Would you mind explaining a little bit?


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2005)

I  noticed them while bulking but never while losing weight.


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2005)

Nate K said:
			
		

> Would you mind explaining a little bit?



stretch marks are tears in the lower layers of the dermis under the skin.  they can not be repaired but they do fade in time.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 3, 2005)

THey are also caused by genetics (some people are more prone to getting them than others) and also some vitamin deficiencies.   BUT, once you have 'em you have 'em.  NO.  A cutting cycle will not get rid of them.  NO.  Losing weight wont get rid of them.  Is that better?              Try a search and see what comes up.


----------



## 78' Silverado (May 3, 2005)

Question....For a fat guy...like myself. I got alot of stretch marks. Once I lose my weight and get all lean again. Ill be clean looking w/ stretch marks?


----------



## ReelBigFish (May 3, 2005)

They arent as noticalbe one you lose some weight. Used to be big n fat and i have some on my sides and front of stomach and after loosing weight they aren't as easy to see.


----------



## Kracin (May 3, 2005)

it depends on how bad they are...... they fade some and mine are still annoying as hell to me, as well as the extra skin, use creams like cocoa butter nightly and it hsould help a little bit, but thats the best it gets really


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Think of them as battle scars...when someone says "what's that" tell them about all the work you did to improve yourself.  It'll be a point of pride.

 Besides, when you're all buffed up, tan and oily, they'll hardly be noticed!


----------



## squanto (May 4, 2005)

i notice on a cut they seem a little less visible, but are definately still there. this is probably due to my skin being a little less stretched out. but during the summer when i'm tan they're hardly noticable.


----------



## brian2440 (May 4, 2005)

When I lost all my weight 80% of my stretch marks were on my sides and ass.  My arms and legs had very few.


----------

